# Fishermans Warf Headboats



## lager36 (Jul 24, 2007)

Has anyone fished any of the 1/2 day charters out of there? I am headed to Lewes for a week of camping and was thinking of trying them .The reports on there web site say they are doing good on croakers and flounder.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I've taken the 1/2 day trips a couple of times. Always try to take the charter later in the day. That way the capt. already knows where or where not to go based on the morning trip. He also has a good idea on which bait is working that day. The biggest problem with the second charter is that its during the hottest part of the day. Take plenty to drink as all he boats don't have drinks for sale. Good luck and have a good time.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

It seems that the croakers have moved in pretty good in that area. You may catch a few flounder but expect to catch mostly croakers. You'll probably have a better shot at the flatties on the full day trip.


----------

